# Photo-Stitching software/plugins?



## themacko (Jul 1, 2002)

Sup guys.  I have a Canon digital camera that came with this software which 'stitches' pictures together to make a panorama.  Unfortunately, it's only an OS 9 app.  Have you guys heard of any similar software for OS X?  Possibly, a Photoshop Plugin?


----------



## symphonix (Jul 2, 2002)

Try REALviz Stitcher: http://www.realviz.com/products/st/

(I haven't used it myself, but a version is made for Mac OS X 10.1)


----------



## themacko (Jul 2, 2002)

Hey that looks sweet, but I'm actually hoping for something a little less than 500 clams  .  I basically just want a shareware app ( > $50) that will do simple panoramic stichings.  Thanks though!


----------



## themacko (Jul 2, 2002)

Ahh I've been saved!  Graphic Converter will do it for me!  No more waiting for a Photoshop Elements X!  Yipee!


----------

